# New Fish



## shade2dope (Jan 21, 2007)

Just got a new compressicep(Sunset)!!!!Here's the thing he is very small(a inch) and I didnt want to throw him in the 55g so was wondering about how long should I keep him in the 30g till ? I know they are very slow growers so what do you guys think?

Figured I'd post a pic. Sorry so bad they glass needs to be cleaned.

http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j98/shade2dope/HPIM2050.jpg


----------



## shade2dope (Jan 21, 2007)

noone likes me


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2007)

He's cute!

How big are the fish in your 55g? As long as he isn't too small to be eaten, he'd be ok in the 55g I think. But, I'm not sure how their aggression levels compare with the fish you have, so not sure if you should leave him in the 30g until he gets big enough to take up for himself. Sorry!


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2007)

Nice fish RUben....he's a cutie...lol Where did you get him? I'v been looking for one


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

what fish/how big are in your 55g?


----------



## shade2dope (Jan 21, 2007)

The fish are about 4 inchs big just have some ali in it and a ruby green they arent very mean but didnt want to throw him in there and get hurt at his size.I got the fish at the lfs around here in Mt.Pleasent.They have a few compess's and some culvus but the calvus are more money and imo arent as pretty.(Well the ones he has).Thinking that I should have gotten a bigger one as they are slow grower's and dont want to wait.
Side note: before he was in the tank with Some Ali of the same brood (At the lfs)of mine so he should be fine going to wait to move him as they dont do good with change and have only had him for a few days.Andrew If you would like more info about that store I can give it to you just pm me.


----------

